# Problemas con proteus 8 y drill holes



## chewbacca88 (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola, les comento mi problema, estoy diseñando un circuito impreso con proteus 8 y ya en las ultimas etapas descubri un error que no se como solucionarlo. 
Como siempre luego de colocar todos los componentes y sus respectivas pistas coloco 4 pads through hole circulares en las esquinas para luego poder fijar la placa con tornillos, el asunto es que cuando lo imprimo me aparece el pad solo con el drill mark y no con el agujero comleto, lo cual a la hora de hacer el agujero se  complica.
Cabe aclarar que es la primera vez que me sucede este error y me gustaria saber si alguien sabe como remediarlo.

PD: Por cuestiones esteticas prefiero que sea un pad (con su hole) y no solo un drill hole












PD2: La imagen a imprimir esta en negativo porq utilizo un metodo por insolado


----------



## Scooter (Dic 21, 2014)

Yo solía poner un pad normal que sirve para centrar la broca


----------



## chewbacca88 (Dic 21, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo solía poner un pad normal que sirve para centrar la broca



Claro... es que lo que yo uso es un pad normal... mas precisamente el C-250-M4 q tiene el tamaño ideal. Siempre lo use pero esta vez me lo imprime como muestra la segunda imagen y no como se muestra en el proteus (primera)


----------



## Scooter (Dic 21, 2014)

Bueno, yo nunca he usado proteus. Hablaba en general de un sistema CAD.


----------



## chewbacca88 (Dic 21, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Bueno, yo nunca he usado proteus. Hablaba en general de un sistema CAD.



En el proteus tenes 2 maneras de hacerlo: O pones un clasico drill hole que te deja el espacio en el plano de masa o pones un pad q no solo hace lo anterior sino que te queda un anillo de cobre aislado (o no) de la masa en donde apoya la cabeza del tornillo.
Siempre lo hice pero esta vez me la tiene jurada el proteus


----------



## danny90 (Dic 21, 2014)

si retiras el power plane generator
y lo borras manualmente no se puede eliminar ?


----------



## chewbacca88 (Dic 21, 2014)

danny90 dijo:


> si retiras el power plane generator
> y lo borras manualmente no se puede eliminar ?



mmm... borrar que?


----------



## 1024 (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola, lo puedes solucionar de la siguiente manera: tienes que editar el pad y poner el mismo valor en las propiedades "Drill Mark" y "Drill Hole"


----------



## chewbacca88 (Dic 21, 2014)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, lo puedes solucionar de la siguiente manera: tienes que editar el pad y poner el mismo valor en las propiedades "Drill Mark" y "Drill Hole"



Es un parche la solucion que me das... pero te amo igual!!!


----------

